# Early Morning Trail Ride - 0.99



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello!
Horse lovers and short story fans might enjoy Early Morning Trail Ride.
I hope you stop by and check it out!

Carol Hanrahan


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Carol,
Thanks for the link to your horsey short story.  I just bought it, but I am in the middle of reading something else, so I might not get to reading it immediately.  

Jenn


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Jen!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Carol,
Thanks. I'm buying it. I love horses and I'm currently working to get my horse mystery, Talented Horsewoman, out on Kindle. Have to convince my publisher.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks LC,
I hope you enjoy Early Morning Trail Ride, and good luck getting Talented Horsewoman on Kindle!  Let me know what you think!
Carol


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Thanks Jen!


Welcome and thanks! I just bought it. My sister owns two horses in San Antonio, TX. She's on my Kindle account and can read the books I buy.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Jen,
That is cool your sister can read the books you buy.  Do you buy it once and each of you can download it?  Or do you buy her a copy and one for yourself?


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Jen,
> That is cool your sister can read the books you buy. Do you buy it once and each of you can download it? Or do you buy her a copy and one for yourself?


My sister is under my account so we can both download the books and I'm only charged once. I gave her a Kindle when she visited me last July.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My brother is on my account, and any book in my media library, he can download.  Periodicals and blogs, no, but books yes.

Betsy


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am really surprised that another Kindle user on your account can download a book you've bought.  Not so different from loaning a paper book I suppose.  And just this morning I read on another blog how a very nice daughter was going to give her mother a Kindle for mother's day.  Well, I might just have to lobby for a similar mothers day gift myself....    Then keep my fingers crossed......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a feature of the system. . .up to six devices can share one book purchased.  There are a number of folks on the K'Boards who share an account with a friend or relative.

Ann


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Ann,
Thanks for the tip.  Now I really need one of my own!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

One of my readers thought Early Morning Trail Ride was an entire book, and that the Kindle wouldn't download the entire thing.  Please note it is only a short story!  
Thanks!
Carol Hanrahan


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If anyone who has read Early Morning Trail ride would like to post a review, I would be thrilled!

Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Due to a misunderstanding, Amazon pulled my story, Early Morning Trail Ride, off the site. Fortunately, it is now back on, under the new title, Early Morning Trail Ride - A Short Story. Please stop by and take a look and maybe pick up a bargain! 
Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

LC,

Any luck getting Talented Horsewoman on the Kindle yet?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Many thanks to all who have purchased Early Morning Trail Ride! 
Kindle people are the best!   

Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If any reader would care to post a review for Early Morning Trail Ride, I would appreciate it!
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Think I might have to get that for my hubby! He loves horses!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Think I might have to get that for my hubby! He loves horses!


Meredith, I hope your husband enjoys Early Morning Trail Ride. Let me know. How nice of you to think of him!
Carol


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Avalon3 #888 said:


> My sister is under my account so we can both download the books and I'm only charged once. I gave her a Kindle when she visited me last July.


Wow! You are a very nice sister!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Meredith,
Thanks for checking out Early Morning Trail Ride!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like you republished this - your link above is broken and the product/asin number has changed.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen,
It did get republished, but I wasn't aware of any problem with the link.  I will modify the link above.

Thanks!  I did update it, and the price too.  Thank you for bringing this to my attention!

Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Still a great price for Early Morning Trail Ride, if you want to stop by and check out this short story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, so I learned (finally) how to insert pictures. Here's a better shot of the narrator of Early Morning Trail Ride. Stop by and take a look!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a weekly nudge. If you love horses or if you are a short story fan, please stop by and take a peek.
No reviews yet, so if anybody wants to , I would appreciate it. 
Thanks!
Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Still only 0.80.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A weekly nudge and I changed the Subject line for Early Morning Trail Ride.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Haven't nudged this in a while.  Maybe some new Kindleboarders might want to check it out.
It is a SHORT story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Now 1.00.  Amazon took away the discount.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Been awhile since Early Morning Trail Ride got a bump.  A short story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This weekend, you might want to consider Early Morning Trail Ride.  A short story for horse lovers.  Please note, it isn't a full length novel!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short story told from the horse's perspective.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

If you enjoy horse stories, try Early Morning Trail Ride.  1.00
Inspired by a mountain lion sighting near our stable.  Folks saw the mountain lion staring at a young boy, then quickly grabbed the boy and took him inside!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Curl up by the fire and enjoy a story told from the horse's perspective.  
Black Beauty was told from the horse's perspective.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

How would you react if a mountain lion attacked you?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I just got back from the barn and seeing my "Baby", the horse in the picture of Early Morning Trail Ride.  (Been visiting my Dad, so haven't seen her in a while)
She has a birthday coming up in about 8 days.  She will be 26.  And I got her when she was 3.  Her name?  China Doll.    She truly makes me smile.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Saddlebred?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Archer - YES!  She is!  I used to show her, the first couple of years, but then kids came along, and well, it was all we could do just to pay board.  To this day, whenever she walks by a horse trailer, she acts as though she would like to climb right on in.  Maybe to head out to another show!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I love 'em. Showed them for years--I can't hear organ music to this day without getting twitchy. 

Now I ride snorty endurance horses (Arabs mostly) but I still love me a good Saddlebred! They have the best temperaments in the equine world, IMO.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

How funny.  My cousin talked me into doing an endurance ride with her.  She's really into them, and is looking for a second horse so she can let her main horse rest while she goes on the next race.  She too loves the Arabs.  I rode her Morgan in that race, we stayed together the whole 25 miles.  She placed pretty high in that race because her horse pulsed down quickly enough to give her an edge.  I was happy to finish!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

We are ALWAYS happy to finish! 

Man, I could tell you some stories...
Sounds like we have a lot in common!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Archer, we do!  I PM'd you.  Check it out!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yesterday was China Doll's 26th birthday! 
We celebrated with carrots, an apple, bran, and a turn-out in the big arena, where she ran around like a 3 year-old!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ooh! Wonderful.  Happy Birthday China Doll!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

My horse whinnies whenever she knows I'm coming to see her.  THAT makes me smile!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Something is crouched in the underbrush, waiting. I can't see it but I can smell it. Right where my rider wants me to go.....

A short story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A beautiful morning ride is about to go awry.  Down in the dry creek bed, where the undergrowth can get over 10 feet tall.

A short story.  As always, 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Kick off your boots and settle down with a horsey short story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Any horse lovers out there?  Here's a short story for the weekend!  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just found another horse enthusiast on the Amazon Forums.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This story is told from the horse's point of view.  Only 0.99


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sometimes when you finish a long book, you 're in the mood for something short.  A perfect time to try a short story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Priced at only 0.99.  A quick read!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

An encounter with a mountain lion, told from the horse's point of view.  Only 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Early Morning Trail Ride:  A rider, her horse, and something lurking in the underbrush....  0.99
Click on the links below to see more!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Good Morning!

I love the cover of your short story! Generally, trail riding is associated with western tack and quarterhorses. My daughter had a saddlebred/arab that looked alot like the horse in the picture, and was the best trail horse ever. She is gone now, and we all miss her. She was a good old girl! When we went trail riding, she was always the lead horse because she would go over, around, through etc etc anything. It's funny how horses (and dogs, cats, etc) can make such an impression on people.

Gonna go check it out now!

Nicki Lynn


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you Nikki!  Yes, the horse in the picture is my Saddlebred, but in reality, she is not courageous on the trail, but would rather stick her nose to the tail in front of her and follow!  One of the reasons I don't take her out on trail much anymore.  She will be 27 next month - I got her when she was 3! 
Thanks for checking my story out!
Carol


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short adventure story.  One of my writing teachers said you can't pull off telling a story from the animal's point of view.  I set out to prove her wrong.....

Just 0.99!  Click on the title in my signature below to see Early Morning Trail Ride!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Inspired by a trail ride I took just after a mountain lion sighting nearby.  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A 0.99 short story.


----------



## billie hinton (Jan 30, 2011)

This is written from the horse's POV? Wow - I will go check it out.

When I'm not writing, I am generally out with my equines - two Hanoverians, a QH, a painted pony, and two amazing miniature donkeys.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, Billie!  I see you have a new story out.  No product description yet.  I like the cover though!

Early Morning Trail Ride, just 0.99 for this short story.  Something's lurking in the underbrush.......


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Go for a ride with this short story, but watch out!  Only 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short story, told from the horse's point of view.  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Early Morning Trail Ride:  A rider, her horse, and something lurking in the underbrush....  0.99
Click on the links below to see more!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

An adventurous short story, only 0.99.


----------



## Michele Scott (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Carol,

LOVE horses! I have 8 of them. I am a crazy person. I will buy the story. Thanks for sharing. I am writing my 4th Michaela Bancroft Mystery (aka) Horse Lover's Mystery right now.

Cheers,
Michele


----------



## Sandy Nathan (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, Carol! Just bought Early Morning Trail Ride. I'll review it when I've read it. Always wonderful to read something by another horse lover. We are down to 6 Peruvian Pasos, from a high of 22. We've been breeders for over 20 years. (And I've ridden for more than half a century. Which sounds like a really long time. It is.)

I'm working on getting my children's book, TECOLOTE: THE LITTLE HORSE THAT COULD into Kindle form. It's the story of a premature baby horse born on our ranch. Tecolote overcomes every obstacle to turn out a great riding horse. My horse, as a matter of fact. The book has lots of pictures, which is the barrier to getting it into Kindle form. We're working on it.

Great to make your acquaintance!

Sandy


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you, Michele and Sandy!  Eeegad, I only have my one and only horse!  She is an American Saddlebred and I love her more than I ever knew I could!  She's 27 and I've had her since she was 3!
Michele, your stories sound intriguing!  I'll have to check them out!
Sandy, Peruvian Pasos are beautiful, and I'm guessing a dream to ride!  Good luck with Tecolote!  I agree, pictures are another obstacle to overcome on the Kindle!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just 0.99 for this short story, told from the horse's point of view.  I hope you check it out!  Have a great day!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A mountain lion lurks in the underbrush.  Only 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A beautiful morning ride is about to go awry.  Down in the dry creek bed, where the undergrowth can get over 10 feet tall.

A short story.  As always, 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Early Morning Trail Ride:  A rider, her horse, and something lurking in the underbrush....  0.99
Click on the links below to see more!


----------



## Earamas (Jun 6, 2011)

Went on a great ride in Rocky Mountain National Park today and my partner rode a horse named Ruger. He was on a feedlot when he got purchased, turns out he is the grandson of Secretariat. I got a chill just feeding him carrots.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Earamas, That is so cool!  Bet he liked those carrots!


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

Is it available for the Nook?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sadly, not on Nook, as it is only a short story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Early Morning Trail Ride:  A rider, her horse, and something lurking in the underbrush....  0.99
Click on the links below to see more!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

0.99 adventure!  Told from the horse's point of view.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short story - for when you don't have much time, but want an exciting read!  0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short story - only 0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A rider, her horse, and something lurking in the underbrush....  0.99


----------



## SusanKL (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Carol--Love your cover. Is this nonfiction? I'm v interested in horse fiction these days.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

No, the story is fiction, but based on a mountain lion sighting at our barn in San Juan Capistrano, CA.  
Glad you like the cover!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

For horse lovers, there are never enough horse stories!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

The cover for Early Morning Trail Ride was my beloved Saddlebred mare of 24 years. I lost her last October - devastating!
Here is a picture of my new horse, a friesian:


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Told from the horse's point of view!  A short story.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Early Morning Trail Ride:  A rider, her horse, and something lurking in the underbrush....  0.99


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This story is based on an event we had at our local stable a few years ago.  I let my imagination run with it!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Any horse lovers out there?  Here's a short story for the weekend!  0.99.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Early Morning Trail Ride:  A rider, her horse, and something lurking in the underbrush....  0.99
Click on the links below to see more!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short story - for when you don't have much time, but want an exciting read!  0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sometimes when you finish a long book, you 're in the mood for something short.  A perfect time to try a short story!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy New Year!
Happy Reading!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Early Morning Trail Ride:  A rider, her horse, and something lurking in the underbrush....  0.99
Click on the links below to see more!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

0.99 adventure!  Told from the horse's point of view.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short story - for when you don't have much time, but want an exciting read!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Early Morning Trail Ride:  A rider, her horse, and something lurking in the underbrush....  0.99


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

First sale to Japan!  How cool is that!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy New Year!
Happy Reading!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

A short story - for when you don't have much time, but want an exciting read!  0.99!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Early Morning Trail Ride:  A rider, her horse, and something lurking in the underbrush....  0.99
Click on the links below to see more!


----------

